# hi I can't fully understand remy250 motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> And What controller actually can handle peak 420 kw remy motor.


If you have to ask, you can't afford it 

The Remy motor can use the rotor with interior permanent magnets (IPM) or induction cage (IM) type rotor, although they may not yet be supplying IM rotors. Either way, it takes an AC inverter controller designed to be compatible with this particular design motor.

I can't fully understand you  Your signature says you are "Korea's gas to EV converting company for excutive sedan only." I would think such a company would hire an engineer to explain these concepts to you.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> If you have to ask, you can't afford it
> 
> The Remy motor can use the rotor with interior permanent magnets (IPM) or induction cage (IM) type rotor, although they may not yet be supplying IM rotors. Either way, it takes an AC inverter controller designed to be compatible with this particular design motor.
> 
> I can't fully understand you  Your signature says you are "Korea's gas to EV converting company for excutive sedan only." I would think such a company would hire an engineer to explain these concepts to you.


Yeah... Thank you...but.. we are just software company now..
btw how can you know about that information I can't find at datasheet ..
Thank you again


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> btw how can you know about that information I can't find at datasheet ..


I have worked in the industry, used the Remy motors, visited Remy and toured the facility, enjoy a relationship with some of the Remy guys, and Remy is a sponsor of the world speed record holding electric motorcycle for which I crew.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> I have worked in the industry, used the Remy motors, visited Remy and toured the facility, enjoy a relationship with some of the Remy guys, and Remy is a sponsor of the world speed record holding electric motorcycle for which I crew.


Oh It's cool... I'm 3d engine software developper for 14 years... I try to make something new.. Actually there is nothing serious do more in 3D engine ....new type of EV is my new challenge..

If there is no peak 420kw remy motor controller how can it be measured???

I really impressed that motor I think it will come 5 years later..after I see that motor I must accelate my business... 

We first make touring EV car and then for F1 circuit ev car for normal people just joy..that in this year and next year's step... 

But I really want to make EV type big truck and EQUUS sedan and show at motor show... with dyno graph..I think real customer at there..

Can you tell me how can be 420 kw remy measured and I wonder any ac controller would fit it? I know a guy make AC motor If any controller fit with it he can make me one...but.. if there already controller It's better..


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

major said:


> I have.. enjoy[ed] a relationship with some of the Remy guys


!!!!

But seriously... lucky you


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> If there is no peak 420kw remy motor controller how can it be measured???


Listen....I don't know where you get 420kW Remy motor  I do not think it is a sales specification.

I do know that the dual power inverters used to drive the two Remy motors in the hybrid buses have been referred to as "one megawatt", which would infer that each motor inverter is capable of 500 kW peak.

Also, such peak power "tails" can originate in the laboratory which often has monster power supplies and/or generators for testing and development.

Inverters (motor controllers or VFD) of that power are available for industrial applications. These would likely be larger than your "excutive sedan" and not capable of the high frequency required for the Remy.

So if you want one, buy a service replacement power inverter drive for the Allison hybrid bus system  I think you'd have to buy the complete bus first and that would cost you about a million USD. That's why I said, if you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> Listen....I don't know where you get 420kW Remy motor  I do not think it is a sales specification.
> 
> I do know that the dual power inverters used to drive the two Remy motors in the hybrid buses have been referred to as "one megawatt", which would infer that each motor inverter is capable of 500 kW peak.
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha they don't sell inverter only??? hahaha VAXO sales that motor in their web site above pdf file show that motor of course about 420 kw is peak power...they also sujest the price too 

Hmmm... I need good controller... but cheapper than millions hahah.. thank you again


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Just looking at this and I found these references:
http://www.vaxosystems.com/store/products/104-hvh250-090po-pm-g1-remy-electric-motor.aspx

And
http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250_r3_Sept_2010.pdf

These are for the HVH250 series, and maximum peak power is about 300 kW. The VAXO web page specifies 90 kW continuous an 150 kW peak which is the 320V version (but the Remy spec shows 63/78 and 185/305 kW cont/peak for their motors), and it sells for $7748/1. Peak torque for the 650V version is 408 N-M so maybe that's where the 420 came from.  Their 100kW inverter drive is $8075:
http://www.vaxosystems.com/store/products/105-pm100dx-rinehart-motion-systems-inverter.aspx

EV stuff seems really expensive to me since the highest price I have ever paid for a vehicle has been $4200, and it gets 30-45 MPG and I only drive 100-200 miles/week. There also seems to be a lot of fascination for high power and amazing acceleration but when you add the batteries to get a decent range you will be driving two tons or more and probably a $30,000 vehicle which would get me five cars like mine and the gas to last 2-3 years. 

I like some of the low end projects and although I'm impressed with the high end conversions I just ask "why"? I've learned a lot of the "harsh realities" of the cost and effort involved and although I can see many projects as very reasonable and practical, I tend to roll my eyes when someone wants to put a 420kW or 560HP electric motor in a passenger vehicle, while my little Saturn SL1 with a 100 HP ICE would probably run quite nicely with a 30 HP motor.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow!

If a Remy has a OEM rating of >400HP at 700v, what is it's true racing potential?

Thinking that if they can go over 400HP with a Warp9 with a factory 34HP rating, there must be some expansion possibilities for the Remy?


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

PStechPaul said:


> Just looking at this and I found these references:
> http://www.vaxosystems.com/store/products/104-hvh250-090po-pm-g1-remy-electric-motor.aspx
> 
> And
> ...


There is no such thing as too much HP. A 556HP factory ICE car (I own one) gets about 14 mpg between fillups when used as a commuter. A 550HP electric should do a lot better, and be just as fun.

If you are looking for total economy, you need to go back to the 1980's. 52mpg hwy in car with a 400 mile range and costs $5995 new, seats 4 and will go 80mph. I put over 200,000 miles on one. It took 1 battery, two front brakes, and 2 sets of tires which were $25 each (12" tires). The cost of operation was so low, that I made thousands on the IRS mileage allowance. The car paid for itself.

The amount of safety equipment on a modern car has increased the weight 50% on economy cars. Size and weight are the key. But people buy big and heavy.

The optimum electric would start with the early (2000?) model Honda Insight which has the lowest total drag at freeway speeds. It's a factory streamliner. Gut it, put in race seats, lower it, run high pressure thin tires, and even with a small TDI engine, it perhaps hit 100mpg highway and have the 80mph speed. Keep in mind, few motorcycles can do that. With a few thousand spent at a windtunnel, you could perhaps get another 25% economy.

But... In my case, I've run all kinds of cars, bikes, and trucks. I want a new direction to play with. Electric might not be the cheapest, but it sounds like fun.

Sidebar = Rant on Safety Nazis. I have spent tens of thousands directly and indirectly on Fed Mandated Safety. Yet the only accidents I've been in were when the other driver didn't know how to drive. Safety equipment never had any effect. The trick to safety is the driver, not the car. If you don't run into shiit, your accidents are always survivable. Running into shiit is the leading cause of auto injuries and death.

PSS - My current commuter is a 7000lb truck with 536rwhp (measured). It gets better mileage than the Cadillac CTS-V.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

In regard to safety, I think it should be a personal choice, as long as it does not endanger others. Wearing seat belts is not only for protection, but allows the driver to have more control in an emergency situation. And passengers (including dogs) should be secured as well so they do not become loose cargo which could impact the driver and cause loss of control. 

If you drive a motorcycle and don't want to wear a brain bucket, that's your choice, and it might just mean instant death versus being a vegetable for years and an expense to the public. But eye protection should be mandatory, at least on major highways. If you encounter a swarm of bees or flying gravel going 60 on a crowded expressway, you will be blinded and you will have an accident or cause one when other drivers attempt to avoid running over you. 

I may agree that a high power car or a powerful truck may be fun to drive, but the public highways are not the place for speed contests and aggressive driving. Having such power and mass are great temptations for many people to abuse, and they make the road unsafe for others who choose smaller, more fuel-efficient, vehicles. The public highways are made for most of us who seek safe, efficient transportation to and from work or vacation destinations, and should not be used by daredevils and adrenaline junkies and frustrated road ragers to appease their perceived needs or compensate for personal problems. 

We need to share the roads since we have shared the cost of their construction and maintenance. Maybe there should be designated tracks where people can push their vehicles to the limit and compete with other like-minded people and accept the consequences of their actions. But please don't force me to need special safety features just to protect me and my passengers from those who wish to drive trucks and sports cars dangerously on public roads.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

PStechPaul said:


> In regard to safety, I think it should be a personal choice, as long as it does not endanger others. Wearing seat belts is not only for protection, but allows the driver to have more control in an emergency situation. And passengers (including dogs) should be secured as well so they do not become loose cargo which could impact the driver and cause loss of control.
> 
> If you drive a motorcycle and don't want to wear a brain bucket, that's your choice, and it might just mean instant death versus being a vegetable for years and an expense to the public. But eye protection should be mandatory, at least on major highways. If you encounter a swarm of bees or flying gravel going 60 on a crowded expressway, you will be blinded and you will have an accident or cause one when other drivers attempt to avoid running over you.
> 
> ...


A rollcage, fire system, helmet and 5-pt harness exceeds what the Fed requires and costs $2000. Your OEM cars have >$4000 worth of Fed mandated safety equipment. A lot of overhead when you have Liberal Arts majors or lawyers decide what is safe.

PS - I always wear a helmet on a motorcycle, and often wear one in a car. Even today, head injuries are the #1 cause of automotive fatalities. The reason you aren't forced to wear a helmet in a car, is because an elected official would get booted out if they suggested it.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

McRat said:


> Wow!
> 
> If a Remy has a OEM rating of >400HP at 700v, what is it's true racing potential?
> 
> Thinking that if they can go over 400HP with a Warp9 with a factory 34HP rating, there must be some expansion possibilities for the Remy?


Remy HVH motors *are not* forklift DC motors. 600 Arms peak means 600 Arms peak, unless you want to damage the motor (magnets) permanent. 

Currently there are non 400 kW PM-AC motor-controllers on the market but if you want to buy more than a couple of them, we might have something for you. You can contact us here.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

CroDriver said:


> Remy HVH motors *are not* forklift DC motors. 600 Arms peak means 600 Arms peak, unless you want to damage the motor (magnets) permanent.
> 
> Currently there are non 400 kW PM-AC motor-controllers on the market but if you want to buy more than a couple of them, we might have something for you. You can contact us here.


 
I don't think so Peak is just for 30sec at least 

I think it would be more at 10 sec


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> Listen....I don't know where you get 420kW Remy motor  I do not think it is a sales specification.
> 
> I do know that the dual power inverters used to drive the two Remy motors in the hybrid buses have been referred to as "one megawatt", which would infer that each motor inverter is capable of 500 kW peak.
> 
> ...


 
I miss type kw it's hp ..

Remy's model is have 300kw power I think If give more voltage than 720 v It can surely over 300kw peak easily... If you need datasheet I can send you


----------

